# Poor Coco Chanel



## JenniferElaine (Apr 19, 2010)

I posted before about volunteering at the humane society and meeting a beautiful Golden Mix, Coco Chanel, with my daughters. She was adopted but the family changed their minds and brought her back because they found out she has hip dysplasia!  She is currently at the Dorchester Humane Society in Cambridge, MD. I'm not sure how severe it is yet as the executive director just emailed me yesterday and didn't give me the specifics yet. She is a "Diamond in the ruff". Super sweet, very active, lacking in the training department, and very "mouthy". But she did sooooo great with my girls. I only wish I could take her myself.  I'm going to contact a rescue if the humane society is okay with that. Here she is...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I hope someone is willing to put the time and money into Coco Chanel. She is beautiful.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beauty, we definitely need to contact rescue groups. Do you think she is a Golden Retriever, or a mix of something else?


----------



## JenniferElaine (Apr 19, 2010)

Their saying she is a Golden with maybe some yellow lab mixed in. She is so great. I'm going to go visit her on Tuesday I think and talk to the director about GRREAT, the rescue here in this area.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Some things are meant to be!  

But seriously, HD is easily treated depending on the severity. Not every dog needs a replacement or surgery. Often times maintainance and modified activity allow the dog to have a normal life. I really wonder if the people that had adopted her were given the 'worst case scenario' description by their vet and they over reacted? Hope she finds a fur-ever home!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

she sure is a beauty, hip dysplasia is not a death sentence, i have 2 girls with hip dysplasia, moderate, they get suppliments and are doing fine. at almost 6 and almost 4, i just pray they continue to do well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coco Chanel*

Definitely ask GRREAT if they will help her!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl. I hope she finds a home soon that will love her forever.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got an email back from GRREAT today, they are taking her!
======================================
_I wanted to let all of you know that I've gotten intake info on this dog and we'll be getting her picked up.

Mary

Intake Coordinator
Supplies Coordinator
(http://www.grreat.org) 
_


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you to GRREAT!


----------

